# Gundeflation



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

We always seem to be in "wow" mode over the increase in price of a gun. AR's went silly for about a month after Newtown,
and Colt Pythons are $1500-$3,000 today plus many others which have increased. I didn't partake but have heard many on
forums talk about Mosin's and SKS's being so little some time back - that's gun inflation - or hype? 

I recently saw a post on the firearms trading forum I frequent for a Sig Saur P226 9mm almost new for $750. It had me
thinking and so I went and found the box on the factory new P226 I bought in 1986. The receipt inside, for $619 including
sales tax. 27 years and they are up a $130? That is almost gundeflation on a very good gun. 

The other one I was noting was an advertisement at Turners for a Colt LE 6920. This was $1299 and someone commented
that before Newtown they were routinely $1199. I bought one just before the 1994 assault weapons ban in CA for $899 
plus tax. 19 years and up only $400? Doesn't really seem like inflation gets to guns much.

Then I finally found it. It was in my grandfathers safe. I knew it was there, and I hadn't really gone to check it out in
detail. Its hand written so it matters only to me, but Grandpa bought 3 sidearms from the Burnell family. He 
wrote "they needed the money" so I gave them all I could. I decided to keep them because what I paid they wouldn't
resell for much more. The list shows:

1851 Colt Navy 36 Cal black powder $12
1881 Colt SAA 44-40 black powder $18 blue
1882 Colt SAA 44-40 black powder $20 nickel
all used, heavily used, all functional

$50 paid Ripon Market May 25, 1918


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I wonder how much those three guns are worth to a collector today?

The profit margins on guns are pretty low because of pricing competition among gun dealers. They make most of their money selling accessories, ammo, cleaning supplies, tools, optics, etc., according to my LGS owner. He tries to make at least a 30% margin on accessories, etc., but on guns he is happy @ 20%.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Those three aren't worth a dime. They aren't ever going anywhere. I've had them since my mom gave them to me at 18.



Verteidiger said:


> I wonder how much those three guns are worth to a collector today?
> 
> The profit margins on guns are pretty low because of pricing competition among gun dealers. They make most of their money selling accessories, ammo, cleaning supplies, tools, optics, etc., according to my LGS owner. He tries to make at least a 30% margin on accessories, etc., but on guns he is happy @ 20%.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Those three aren't worth a dime. They aren't ever going anywhere. I've had them since my mom gave them to me at 18.


I hear you, Ripon - guns like that are priceless and deserve the status of heirlooms.

When my grandfather passed (RIP) he bequeathed his squirrel hunting gun to me, and I will never sell it either.

I did clean it up real good, put some boiled linseed oil on the wood, oiled it all down, and took it to the range. It ran perfectly (semi-auto).

And to think, if the Dummykrats had their way in the Senate, to inherit it I would have had to have a background check (which I would pass, but still...) - just shows how asinine the proposed law was - hope that misguided bad law is dead and gone.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

I hope there is a lot more gun, and especially ammo, deflation coming. ARs seem to be almost pre-panic prices but the back-up glock I want to purchase and magazines to feed it from (once again not to mention the ammo to feed it - I only reload rifle ammo atm.) are still 30%+ higher than they were 6 months ago... 

Luckily I already have everything I need, but there are still things I want. (like a glock 17 to go with my 19!)


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Man I remember back in 95 Mosins were easily had for 39-49 bucks. Mausers werent all that much more and neither were Enfields. SKS's were retailing for 69-89 fun dollars. 7.62 x 39 was 1.49 a box of 20 in individual boxes, Argentine Surplus 7.62 x 51 was 3.99 a box. If I knew then what I know today, I would have bought a couple of crates of guns and a couple of pallets of ammo at least!!!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Was pleasantly pleased to see at our local Cabela's there were multitudes of AR's at pre Panic prices. Heck, at 7:00 PM there were still 15 or so boxes of .223 on the shelf, all be it at 15.99 a box....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Ripon - Please give us photos as well as the detail on the family legends! (This is great stuff.)

I have a 20ga bolt action that my dad gave me on my 12th birthday, given to him on his 12th birthday by my granddad (he bought it used). I will be giving it to my grandson on his 12th (9 more years).


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I have some images of them some where. They really aren't all that special too look at. I had thought, once, when money was available to have one of the SAA's restored but was talked out of it. It seems like that is blaspheme to many. My biggest fear is 

1) govt wont let the nephews or nieces inherit them,
2) worse they won't treat them as the heirlooms I do

At this point I may be inclined to ship them all off to one niece. She's an FBI agent now of 3 years and I know she'd care for them right.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have seen a price correction, but by no means are we at pre panic. I think the best measuring stick is the AR derivative rifles and .223 rounds, still easily up 30% from mid December.

I have not seen a box of.22 shells since December.

So lets call this semi panic.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't collect guns. I have several but each one fills a particular need. I have a deer rifle my father gave me that we bought new for him in 1973 that's the only gun I have with real sentiment attached to it. I do have an AR 15 and an AK platform rifle, but 7.62x39 is much more affordable than .223/5.56 these days. As for inflation I have the original receipt for the Parker Hale Sporter magnum. We bought it on a N.A.T.O. base in Iceland for 273.00. They discontinued the model many years ago but a nice example with the same presentation grade stock I have would fetch $500.00 these days. Not a bad investment I guess but I hunt every year with it. It is a Mauser action 30.06 and drops them all day long out to 300 yards.

The AR15's are just about back to normal. I paid $750.00 for my Bushmaster M4 just weeks before Newtown. I have seen the exact same gun at Dunhams for $799.00. It's the ammunition and high capacity magazines that I'm waiting on. Mags are becoming more available but still a bit higher. Ammo is nuts. 7.62x39 was 5.00 per 20 rounds, now 10.00 per 20 and much harder to find.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> Ripon - Please give us photos as well as the detail on the family legends! (This is great stuff.)
> 
> I have a 20ga bolt action that my dad gave me on my 12th birthday, given to him on his 12th birthday by my granddad (he bought it used). I will be giving it to my grandson on his 12th (9 more years).


What make shotgun?
I've got a "thing" for old shotguns and 22 rifles. My 20 ga bolt action is a Mossberg 85B made between 1940-46. I also have a 1940 H&R Game Gun Model 120, it's a 16 ga bolt. And my favorite woods walking shot gun - a Mossberg 183KE, .410 bolt action with C-Lect choke.

And as far as inflation/deflation, it's very real. In 1972 I bought an M1 Garand at Woolworth's Department Store (remember those days?) for $268.
Sound good? Not really, 'cause a good wage at the time was 3 bucks an hour. In today's inflated dollars that price would easily equal $1,000 or more. I bought a brand new Ford F-100 at the dealer in 1974 for $3,600. How much are they today?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

IDK bu that '74 pick up in prestine condition is worth all of $3600 today 

I bought an early 1990's ford F150 extra cab 4WD with the 5.8L and a 120k on it a few months back for $2500. I sold my Honda Element that was my BOV now its the Ford. I pocketed a years wages (for me) in the difference. I'm elated with the Ford - I can carry so much more stuff to the BOL, but the gas difference is ugly.

Its just intriguing to me that "cheap" mil surp rifles like the Mosin's and SKS's have taken such huge increases and yet some quality hand guns and rifles are really worth about the same or sometimes even less.



rice paddy daddy said:


> What make shotgun?
> I've got a "thing" for old shotguns and 22 rifles. My 20 ga bolt action is a Mossberg 85B made between 1940-46. I also have a 1940 H&R Game Gun Model 120, it's a 16 ga bolt. And my favorite woods walking shot gun - a Mossberg 183KE, .410 bolt action with C-Lect choke.
> 
> And as far as inflation/deflation, it's very real. In 1972 I bought an M1 Garand at Woolworth's Department Store (remember those days?) for $268.
> Sound good? Not really, 'cause a good wage at the time was 3 bucks an hour. In today's inflated dollars that price would easily equal $1,000 or more. I bought a brand new Ford F-100 at the dealer in 1974 for $3,600. How much are they today?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What make shotgun?
> I've got a "thing" for old shotguns and 22 rifles. My 20 ga bolt action is a Mossberg 85B made between 1940-46. I also have a 1940 H&R Game Gun Model 120, it's a 16 ga bolt. And my favorite woods walking shot gun - a Mossberg 183KE, .410 bolt action with C-Lect choke.


It is a Mossberg 85B. It needs to be re-blued and the bolt needs a new spring. I have been looking for about a year to find a gunsmith that I trust enough to do a good job restoring it. Most of the gunsmiths that I have talked to in my area are competent enough with "black guns", but they seem too young to trust them with a family heirloom. :-D (I guess that is a function of my age.)

Anyway, here it is:


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Inor you may not need a gunsmith. You might search YouTube. It's amazing the videos on there and what they can show you. 

I had NEVER assembled an AR until a couple of years ago. CA adopted a law requiring ARs before a certain date be registered. This was the same last 60 days of my dads life and I payed no attention too it. When I woke up after he was gone to what happened I was in illegal possession of an AR, and so I "destroyed" the illegal lower receiver (like a good citizen) and bought a stripped lower and LPKit. YouTube showed me how to assemble in no time and wala I'm legal again.


----------

